# Ruffed Grouse interview Podcast



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

I've posted the segment that kayak1979 & longhaulpointer wanted to hear, its 37 minutes long. Of course anyone else is welcome too > http://www.wone.com/onair/outdoor-connection-418/miss-an-interview-we-recorded-it-12070853/


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

TOC,
Thank you for making this interview available to all on this site interested in Grouse in Ohio. Mark was very informative and I for one learned quite a lot. We know ground nesting birds face many more challenges than those that nest in the canopies. Ground and avian predators, weather, lack of good habitat and I still believe the increase in the Turkey population that compete for many of the same food sources, all have an effect on Grouse numbers. It's a wonder that 20-25% of hatchlings reach adulthood. 
Unfortunately, what I did not hear was the light at the end of the tunnel solution. I know that the ODNR have and are creating some Grouse management areas and that's a great start. I hope that the ODNR pulls out all the stops and does whatever it takes to restore Ohio's Ruffed Grouse population. By far the greatest gamebird in the USA.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

RR Pirate said:


> Unfortunately, what I did not hear was the light at the end of the tunnel solution.


 We'll make sure to answer that question with tomorrow's guest, Matt Soberg. He is the magazine editor for the Ruffed Grouse Society. He'll be on with us from 7-8:00pm.


----------

